# Lithops, Mesembs, Succulents & Cacti



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

I couldn't resist. I took an hour long drive to a Cactus and Succulent nursery today here in AZ. They have a massive collection of Lithops and other Mesembs, Succulents and Cacti. I didn't take my camera, but I am going back soon and will take it along. The owners were really nice, and I learned a lot about Lithops culture and reproduction. I saw some incredible specimen sized plants too. This is my Lithops collection so far...







Let's see if I can do this from memory. Clockwise starting at the top: L. hookeri variations, L. psuedotruncatella and L. jackii, L. Lesliei and L. Lesliei v. albinica, L. fulviceps v. aureum and L. fulviceps, L. divergens v. amethystina.






This is L. lesliei. I bloomed this one all by myself.






This is L. jackii. I bought this one today.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

As a sort of contest, I am going to make this offer:

If you email me the name of one Lithops species that I don't own, I will enter your name in a drawing.

The prize will be one L. lesliei v. albinica, and one L. fulviceps v. aureum. These are the cool lime green Lithops with white and yellow flowers. I will even throw in some succulent potting mix so you can repot them in your own pot. They will be mailed to the winner planted in a temporary 2" pot. Culture instructions will be included.

Email your guess to [email protected] Cutoff date for entries is November 8th at midnight. That is one week from now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to have a fairly large cactii and succulent collection...until orchids took over...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

Those are awesome! All of them! I especially love the white and yellow combination in the L. jackii blossoms though.

Do you like Haworthias too? (My favorite succulents.)


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was a kid, my mom got me hooked on gardening by taking me to the nursery every year and letting me help pick out the annuals for the flower bed in front of our house. I always tried to overload it with snapdragons. But I remember seeing the Haworthia zebrina type species and being fascinated by them. I had a couple as a kid, but never quite grasped culture requirements in those days.  

When lithops grow to specimen sized plants, they form a slightly domed, round clump. When plants that large bloom, they look like a bouquet. Pretty neat.

The place I went yesterday is called Plants for the Southwest, in Tucson. You can find them on any internet search, and they sell Lithops by mail order.


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey John do these get big?


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

Marco,

The specimen sized plant can grow to a round clump larger than a softball. But that takes many years. The individual growths are the size of a dime, up to a half-dollar depending on the species. The pots I showed photos of above are plastic bonsai pots and measure 4"x6" I think.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2006)

What coincidence, just last night a friend of mine, who grows succulents brought me some Lithops lesliei for my daughter last night, these actually grow in my area, with *Lithops lesliei var. rubrobrunnea* growing on the outskirts of my town. Another interesting one is *Lithops lesliei var. hornii*...if only for the name






Another of my favourites is Baby Toes or Fenestraria rhopalophylla


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

I was waiting for you to post Gideon.  

If at some point you are out and feel like it, I would love to see some in situ pics of lithops.


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

John - they stay small, thanks for the info 

Gideon - those babytoes are great. how big is the pot that they're in?


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I was waiting for you to post Gideon.
> 
> If at some point you are out and feel like it, I would love to see some in situ pics of lithops.



I'll see what I can do



Marco said:


> John - they stay small, thanks for the info
> 
> Gideon - those babytoes are great. how big is the pot that they're in?



It is in a 6 inch pot


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2006)

Those are ridiculously cute!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2006)

there's a pretty neat one that's basically red, i think it's called optica rubra. heard they're hard to grow, though.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 4, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> there's a pretty neat one that's basically red, i think it's called optica rubra. heard they're hard to grow, though.


 
How many times have you heard that said about orchids too?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2006)

it wouldn't be any fun to grow orchids or other plants if i didn't kill a few on the way to learning how to grow the s.o.b.'s....:sob:


----------



## Marco (Nov 19, 2006)

I got one at the ny botanical garden today  I don't know how to take care of it though. lol Well see how it grows with my orchids


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 19, 2006)

Put it in high light and don't water it and it should live a long time Marco. I literally water mine less than 10 times a year.

Jon


----------



## Marco (Nov 19, 2006)

Jon - do you have these growing with your orchids and get the same amount of light also, 12-14 hours a day?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope, just got them on a South/West windowsill where they can get some full sun part of the day.

Jon


----------



## the jive turkey (Nov 20, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Put it in high light and don't water it and it should live a long time Marco. I literally water mine less than 10 times a year.


I'll second this. too much water or water at the wrong time and they will turn into mushy snot literally overnight.

They have an annual growth cycle:
summer = dormant; little or no water. 
fall = begin growth; OK to water. the leaves begins to separate and if they are mature, this is when they flower. new leaves begin to appear while the old leaves split.
winter months = they are growing; the old leaves shrivel. No water; the new leaves will absorb the old leaves.
spring = it is ok to water to let the plants increase their growth.

This site has good information:
http://www.lithops.info/

I have a couple dozen that that I have been growing for a couple years. I got from the same nursery in Tucson Az that Phrag got his. I've been growing mine outdoors on a covered porch. These SOBs are difficult for me. I lost a lot this year because they got too hot and a lot have sunburn so I think I'm going to bring them in next year and put them under lights.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2006)

oke: Marco, I hope you didn't get one by the old "five-finger" discount.


----------



## Marco (Nov 20, 2006)

Who me? nooooooo. I'm a law abiding citizen. Hold on brb....I gotta go clean the sand that fell into my pocket.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey guys, pretty neat. Which nursery did AZ did those plants come from? I collect the odd cacti myself. Pelecyphora aseliformes is my latest aquisition. Not that different from a lithops. (except of course that Lithops are African continent and cacti are from the American continents) Convergent adaptations to similar environments. 
Leo


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2006)

i just got a seedpod off my Pereskia grandifolia, a leafed cactus. gotta figure out how to germinate them.
i just learned my lithops aren't buried deep enough.... took me a few tries to learn not to water them. i didn't wanna believe that they needed so little water.


----------



## patrix (Nov 20, 2006)

I have af few common ones I rescued from Lowes. I assume they like drier winters and full sun in summer? Thanks they are way very cool


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

Leo - I just googled for pictures of Pelecyphora aseliformes and couldn't find any. Would you happen to have any pictures of yours?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

Here you go Marco,

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=Pelecyphora+aselliformis&btnG=Search

Jon


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks Jon


----------

